# الاسرة ودورها فى الوقاية من الانحراف



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2012)

*الاسرة ودورها فى الوقاية من الانحراف 


تعريف الأسرة :

الأسرة الخلية الحية فى كيان المجتمع البشرى يحيط بها تيارات مختلفة من فساد وانحلال وانهيار وهذا يهدد المجتمع كله.

وهى تتكون من الأب والأم والأولاد أو الزوج والزوجة فقط.

وكل فرد فى الأسرة له دور فعال فى كيان الأسرة حيث يؤثر فيها ويتأثر بها...

والأبوة اليقظة والقلب المفتوح حماية للأبناء وبناء لمستقبلهم فاحساس الأبناء بالحب يحميهم من أى انفعال عاطفى طائش ربما يعرضهم للهلاك. فالأبناء دوماً فى حاجة للالتزام والانضباط ولا تتسيب الأمور.

تأثير الأسرة فى الأبناء :

1- يتبع الأبناء خطوات الآباء وملامح سلوكهم فهم المثل والقدوة بالنسبة لهم يتبعون الخطوط الظاهرة والواضحة كما يقلدون التصرفات والصفات الضمنية التى تحملها كلماتهم ومعاملاتهم ويؤثر ذلك تأثيراً مباشراً على حياة الأبناء ويحددوا أساليب سلوكهم.



2- يبدأ تأثير الأسرة فى الأبناء منذ بداية حمل الأم فيتأثر الجنين بما يحيط بالأم من انفعالات غضب أو فرح، استقرار أو قلق.


3- أن كل موقف يمر به الإبن فى طفولته يؤثر فيه ويترك آثار فى ملامح الشخصية تظهر فى معاملاته وسلوكه وتساعده على النجاح أو تؤدى به إلى الفشل.


4- الجو العام الذى يعيش فيه الإبن من تقبل أو رفض ومن مشاعر محبة أو جحود وفتور فى المشاعر كل هذا يطبع علامات على شخصيته.


المسئولية الأسرية (الوالدين) :

توجد بيوت تعرف مسئوليتها وتتحملها، وأخرى لا تعى شيئاً فهذا الإختلاف يؤدى إلى اختلاف شخصية الأبناء يؤثر فى نجاحهم ومستقبلهم.


فالوالدين (حب واعى + رعاية مستمرة + إحساس بالمسئولية).


-تظهر مسئولية الوالدين مثلاً لو الطفل كان متقدماً ثم تأخر فجأة لابد أن هناك أشياء مرت بحياته أثرت فى شخصيته وأوصلته لما هو فيه الآن فيجب على الوالدين أن:

* يكونوا على وعى كامل بالمسئولية.
* على وفاق فى الحياة الزوجية.
* أن يطلب من الإبن الأشياء التى فى مقدرته عملها.

بذار وثمار : هل تدرك أن ما تغرسه فى الأبناء يعطى ثمار تتفق مع نوعه:

ثمار سلبية :

x نقد يعلم الإدانة
x عدائية يعلم المقاتلة
x تشجيع يعلم الثقة
x أمان يعلم الإيمان
x سخرية يعلم الخجل
x تحقير يعلم الإحساس بالذنب

ثمار إيجابية :

x مدح يعلم الرضا
x توافق يعلم تقبل الذات
x تقبل وصداقة يعلم رؤية الحب فى العالم إن الحب الحقيقى عطية الله فى الإنسان، حب يدفع إلى البذل والعطاء بلا توقف حب يتحمل كل شئ ويصدق كل شئ ويرجو كل شئ ويصبر على كل شئ... حب دائم مستمر.

دوافع الانحراف داخل الأسرة

تدليل زائد ... قسوة وعنف تؤدي الي ..... مشاكل أسرية .... المستوى الثقافى والإجتماعى للأسرة

1- تدليل زائد :

1- اتخاذ قرارات للأبناء ولا تدعهم يحلون مشاكلهم بأنفسهم.
2- لا تدع أبناءك يجربون البرد والإجهاد والمخاطر والفشل والإحباط وبالتالى لا تدعهم يجربون الحياة.
3- عدم تشجيعهم على تحمل المسئولية.
4- تقديم الحماية الزائدة عن الحد للأبناء.

2- قسوة وعنف :

1- عقاب الأبناء وخاصة البدنى أمام الجميع وعدم مدحهم.
2- التهديد والوعيد الدائم للأبناء.
3- عدم السماح لهم بفرصة للتعبير عن مشاعرهم من غضب وحزن وخوف.
4- جعل الأبناء يحسون أن أخطائهم خطايا وآثام.
5- حين يسألك أحد الأبناء (لماذا) تقمعه بقولك لأنى أنا قلت ذلك.
6- عدم التعبير للأبناء عن مدى حبك لهم وعدم مناقشة مشاعرك معهم.
7- عدم محاولة احتضانهم وإظهار عواطفك تجاههم.

3- المشاكل الأسرية :

1 - تفكك الأسرة.
2- الخلافات المستمرة بين الزوجين.
3- الإنفصال بين الزوجين.
4- جعل جو المنزل يسوده فوضى وتشويش.
5- عدم التجمع للأكل كأسرة معاً.6 - عدم خروج جميع أفراد الأسرة معاً.
7 - عمل الأب لفترات طويلة خارج المنزل.
8- انشغال الأب بالحصول على المال.

4- المستوى الثقافى والإجتماعى للأسرة :

1- ترك مسئولية التربية الخلقية (السلوكية) والروحية كاملة للمدرسة.
2- التحدث إلى الأبناء وليس معهم وعدم الإصغاء إليهم.
3- التوقع دائماً من الأبناء التفوق والحصول على امتيازات فى جميع المواد الدراسية.
4- جعل الأبناء يعتقدون أنك لا تخطئ.

5- التشاؤم المستمر وتوقع السوء.

6- عدم الثقة فى الأبناء.
7- تضارب الآراء داخل الأسرة.
8- عدم التعاون بين الأسرة والمدرسة.
9- عدم وعى الآباء بمسئوليتهم تجاه الأبناء.

نصائح للأسرة للوقاية من الانحراف :

بالنسبة للتدليل الزائد :

1- الالتزام بالانضباط الذى يستمر مع الأبناء فى جميع مراحل حياتهم ويكون انضباطاً عادلاً.
2- تشجيع الانضباط الذاتى بتكليف الإبن بواجبات منظمة وجعلهم مسئولين عن تصرفاتهم.
3- الاستماع إلى الابن دون تسرع فى الحكم وإشعاره أنه مهم.
4- عدم إحراج الابن وخاصة أمام الآخرين.
5- إبراز نواحى التقدم فى العمل والشخصية دون التركيز على جوانب الفشل.

بالنسبة للقسوة والعنف :

1- انتهاز الفرصة للتعبير عن المشاعر والأفكار بأمانة.
2- التواصل بمحبة مع الأبوين والأبناء.
3- الإنصات الجيد للأبناء.
4- تقديم المحبة للأبناء غير مشروطة ويساعده هذا على حب نفسه وتقبلها.
5- لا تهدد الإبن واشعره بالأمان.
6- المساعدة على التعبير عن مشاعرهم بحرية.

بالنسبة للمشاكل الأسرية :

1- القيام بأنشطة عائلية منظمة مثل الصلاة وتناول وجبات الطعام معاً والرياضة مثل اشتراك الأسرة فى مباراة كرة مثلاً.

2- لا يستخدم الإبن لتحقيق بعض الأغراض بين الزوجين فى الأسرة.

3- عدم الإنشغال فى العمل وترك الأبناء بل يجب إعطائهم
وقت كاف.

بالنسبة للمستوى الثقافى والإجتماعى للأسرة :

1- تحديد أسلوب للترويح عن النفس داخل الأسرة.
2- تشجيع الإبن عندما ينجح فى المدرسة.
3- توفير معلومات دقيقة عن المخدرات والخمور والجرائم.
4- العلاقات الجنسية وغيرها من المجالات التى تكون مصدر خوف وتساؤل للأبناء.
5- الثقة بالإبن دائماً والمعاملة باحترام.
6- معرفة الأماكن التى تذهب لها الأبناء وأنشطتهم وأصدقائهم.
7- أن يختار الآباء للأبناء ما يروه من برامج فى التليفزيون والسينما وخاصة التى تصور تعاطى المخدرات.
8- إشعار الإبن بأنك تقبله رغم ما فيه من جوانب نقص دراسى واجتماعى.
9- المساعدة على نظرة الإبن لنفسه نظرة إيجابية وإشعاره بأنه متميز إذا كان موهوباً.
10- كن قدوة للإبن فى المواقف الحرجة.
11-إلمام الأسرة بمراحل نمو الطفل وطبيعة كل مرحلة وكيفية التعامل مع الأبناء.

منقوووول​*


----------



## candy shop (5 يونيو 2012)

موضوع راااااااااائع اختى الغاليه

ومهم جداااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااااا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يونيو 2012)

*اشكرك كاندى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
واشكرك على التقييم​*


----------



## girgis2 (8 يونيو 2012)

*موضوع مهم

شكرااا على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يونيو 2012)

راااااااائع جدااا

سلام الرب يكون معاكي ​


----------

